# Finding a driven GSD puppy in Portland, OR



## thelife (Jan 31, 2014)

I probably should have stopped by the Intro section first but couldn't help but to make this thread first 

The unequivocal loyalty, intelligence and beauty of a GSD is why I want to get one. The only reason I do not own one already was because I wanted to wait until I was living in a house with a large living space and equally large yard (not that I would ever force him out there, just more-so so that I have the option of letting him run around outside in an enclosed space). I also work a lot from home and have plenty of time to spend training and just being around the pup in general on a daily basis. Now my pressing matter...

I have no idea where to get a puppy from! My biggest thing about a GSD, honestly, is just to have an amazing companion but as for personality, I believe drive is something I'll need in my GSD, as it is highly likely that I will want to do personal/home protection training with him. And obviously from my writing, I'll be going with a male pup.

I spoke with Mary from Temar and she was very nice to speak to and quite informative but I believe her GSD's are bred more for show and I'm under the impression that show dogs do not have as much of an affinity to protection training as work bred GSD's do? Please, by all means, correct me if I'm wrong about this.

I could probably think of way more stuff but as to not go overboard with my first post, if anybody has any breeder recommendations based off of this info that would be great!! I'm happy to answer any question that may help in selecting the right breeder for what I'm looking for though.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

check you PM


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

*working line in Oregon*

Have you considered contacting the Oregon German Shepherd Dog club? They could give you info on the breeders in this area that have litters available for sale. 

I have a two year old sable female. She's a working class dog with a high drive and honestly she's a handful but I love her.

Here is their link if you're interested. The German Shepherd Dog Club of Oregon

Good luck from your Gresham neighbor!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You got another PM.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I would second the GSD club of OR. Hello from your Vancouver, WA neighbor! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------

